

Why I changed my mind about Safari - skycocker
http://msiwek.com/blog/why-i-changed-my-mind-about-safari

======
lazugod
Unfortunately, the site refuses to scroll in an Android browser.

~~~
skycocker
It's caused by an ugly workaround I used to enable Safari. I'll fix it as soon
as I get home, thanks for the feedback.

